

The homepage of the father of IRC - miohtama
http://www.kumpu.org/

======
leoh
He has a very sexist quote at the bottom of his page, "If it is not logic,
it's magic. If it is not magic, it is female logic."

~~~
fluxon
It was an earlier time. See also "dated" - past participle, past tense of date
(Verb)

